# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  التطعيم وأهميته

## بيسان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



نظرية التحصين (التطعيم)

كلنا نعرف أن الطفل عند الولادة تستمد مناعته من المناعة الطبيعية التي يحصل عليها من الرضاعة الطبيعية من حليب الأم ، وتعتبر هذه هي المرحلة الأولى لمناعة الطفل ، ثم تأتي المرحلة الثانية من المناعة وهي المناعة المكتسبة والمتمثلة في التحصين باللقاحات التي تقوم بتعريف الجهاز المناعي لدى الطفل بنوعية الفيروس أو البكتريا ليقوم الجهاز المناعي لدى الطفل ببناء الأجسام المضادة لكل لقاح فيروسي أو بكتيري وبالتالي بناء خط دفاع مناعي للجسم ضد الإصابه المفاجئة ببعض الفيروسات والبكتيريا وجراثيمها . 

ما هو اللقاح : 

اللقاح عبارة عن جرثومة أو فيروس تم إخضاعه لعوامل فيزيائية أو كيماوية بحيث أصبح ضعيفا أو ميتا بحيث لا يقدر على إحداث المرض إنما يحرض جسم الطفل على إنتاج المواد المناعية اللازمة للتعرف على هذا العامل الممرض في المستقبل بحيث لا يصاب الطفل بهذا المرض في المستقبل عند تعرضه لهذا العامل الممرض لأن هذه المواد المناعية تتعرف في مرحلة ما بعد اللقاح على العامل الممرض بشكل مبكر و تمنعه من إحداث المرض و تسمى هذه المواد المناعية الأجسام الضدية 

ما هي فائدة اللقاح؟ 

يؤدي إعطاء الطفل اللقاحات إلى حمايته من الإصابة من أهم الإمراض التي كانت تسبب الكثير من الوفيات أو الكثير من تعوق عند الأطفال في الماضي و قد اختفت الكثير من الإمراض المشمولة بالتلقيح من دول العالم المتقدم و انخفضت نسبة الإصابات في كثير من العالم النامي فمرض الجدري مثلا اختفى من العالم نهائيا بعد حملات التلقيح العالمية و كذلك مرض شلل الأطفال هناك حملة عالمية للتخلص منه و لم تسجل أي إصابة منذ سنوات في الدول المتقدمة مثل الولايات المتحدة و أوروبا و سجلت حالات قليلة في الدول النامية وكذلك مرض الحصبة و بمقارنة فوائد اللقاح مع التأثيرات الجانبية التي يسببها فأن فوائده تفوق بكثير ما يسببه اللقاح من تأثيرات جانبية نادرة الحدوث


ما الأمراض التي يلقح الطفل من اجلها حاليا : 

هذه الأمراض هي شلل الأطفال و الحصبة و الحصبة الألمانية و النكاف و جدري الماء و السعال الديكي و الدفتريا و الكزاز و التهاب الكبد من النوع ب و لقاح المستدمية النزلية وهي اهم جرثوم يسبب التهاب السحايا عند الاطفال وتسمى جرعة اللقاح من اجل السعال الديكي و الكزاز و الدفتريا بجرعة اللقاح الثلاثي 

متى يجب أن يتلقى الطفل اللقاح ؟؟ 

يجب أن يبدأ الطفل بتلقي لقاحاته منذ اللحظة الأولى لولادته و كثير من مراكز التوليد تعطي الطفل جرعته الأولى من اللقاحات قبل تخرجه مع أمه من المستشفى و مع نهاية السنة يجب إن يكون الطفل قد تلقى معظم لقاحاته 


جدول التلقيح المتبع في وزارة الصحة السعودية : 

عند الولادة ----------الدرن B.C.G-------التهاب الكبدي (ب) Hepatitis B

عمر شهرين--------شلل الاطفالOral Polio-----الثلاثي البكتيريDPT-----مستديمة نزليةHib
---------التهاب كبدي (ب)Hepatitis B

عمر 4 أشهر -------شلل الاطفالOral Polio------الثلاثي البكتيريDPT-----مستديمة نزليةHib


عمر 6 أشهر------شلل الاطفالOral Polio-----الثلاثي البكتيريDPT-----مستديمة نزليةHib
---------التهاب كبدي (ب) Hepatitis B

عمر 12 شهر ------ ثلاثي فيروسي MMR

عمر 18 شهر -----شلل الاطفالOral Polio-----الثلاثي البكتيريDPT-----مستديمة نزليةHib

عمر 4-6 سنوات ----شلل الاطفالOral oplio-----الثلاثي البكتيريDPT----ثلاثي فيروسيMMR

----------


## بيسان

الدرن ( BCG )


لقاح البي سي جي (عصيات كالميت غيران) هو لقاح يم إدخاله منذ ثمانين عاما مضت.(اذهب إلى تاريخ السل)، وهو لقاح مازال يستخدم في كل بلد على 
وجه التقريب. ويتم تحضير اللقاح بتوهين وإضعاف ذراري المتفطرة البقرية ثم يحقن في الأدمة. ويتفق السريريون على فعالية لقاح البي سي جي في 
الأطفال، ويوصى بصورة كبيرة بإعطائه في السنوات الأولى من عمر الأطفال كلما أمكن. وعادة ما يقي اللقاح من الإصابة بأشد أشكال السل وخامة مثل التهاب
السحايا السلي والسل الدخني. ويعتبر هذا اللقاح هو أكثر اللقاحات مأمونية في الوقت الحاضر.

الجرعة ومكان الإعطاء : 0.1 مل في الجلد وفي أعلى الذراع الأيسر 



نواهي الاستعمال : الحساسية الشديدة للعقار ونقص المناعة

الآثار الجانبية : اثار موضعية وهذه دليل على صحة التطعيم 
قرحة في منطقة اللقاح والتهابات 




ملاحظة عن اللقاح

يجب اعطاء التعطيم مباشرة بعد التحضير
عدم تعرضة لاشعة الشمس
عدم استخدام المسحة الطبية اثناء الاعطاء حتى لا تؤدي على قتل المكروب


لقاح التهاب الكبد ب Hepatitis B vaccine 

هذه الجرثومة هي من الجراثيم الخطيرة على الأطفال دون ال 5 سنوات من العمر و هي تسبب الكثير من الأمراض أهمها التهاب لسان المزمار و التهاب السحايا و يجب البدء بإعطاء هذا اللقاح من عمر الشهرين و هو يعطى الآن مع اللقاح الثلاثي 

الجرعة ومكان الإعطاء : Mgm10 ** الفخذ الأيمن 




نواهي الاستعمال : حدوث حساسية للقاح ونقص المناعة

يتبع

----------


## بيسان

اللقاح الثلاثي=الكزاز+ الدفتريا + السعال الديكي DTP 

تؤخذ الجرعة الأولى من هذا اللقاح بعمر شهرين و الجرعة الإجمالية هي خمس مرات بفاصل شهر إلى شهرين حسب ما يراه الطبيب أو حسب وجود إصابات حول الطفل و تكون الجرعة الأولى بعمر شهرين والثانية بعمر أربعة أشهر و الثالثة بعمر ستة أشهر أما الجرعة الرابعة فتكون بعد ستة إلى اثني عشر شهرا من الجرعة الثالثة و عادة تعطى بعمر سنة ونصف و يعطى الطفل الجرعة الأخيرة ما بين عمر أربعة إلى ستة سنوات إي قبل دخوله المدرسة و هدف هذه الجرعة دعم مناعة الطفل قبل اختلاطه بعدد كبير من الأطفال


الجرعة و مكان التلقيح :0,5 مل ** في العضل الفخذ الأيسر ** 

ماذا سيحدث إذا لم تعط طفلك اللقاح الثلاثي ؟

ما سيحدث ان طفلك سيكون عرضة للإصابة بأحد هذه الإمراض أكثر بكثير من الأطفال الذين تلقوا هذا اللقاح و هذه الإمراض هي من الإمراض الخطيرة و خطورتها تكمن في الحقائق التالية : 
طفل واحد يموت من كل 10 أطفال يصابون بالكزاز

طفل واحد يموت من كل 15 طفل يصابون بالدفتريا

طفل واحد يموت من كل 1000 طفل يصابون بالسعال الديكي

ثلاثة أطفال من كل 4 أطفال يصابون بالسعال الديكي يحتاجون لدخول المتشفى

التأثيرات الجانبية للقاح الثلاثي :

قد يصبح الطفل خلال اليوم الأول التالي للتلقيح نزقا و اقل حيوية مما سبق و قد ترتفع درجة حرارته وقد يصبح مكان اللقاح محمرا ومؤلما و هذه هي التأثيرات الجانبية العادية للقاح و التي تستمر لحوالي اليومين و يكفي لتخفيفها إعطاء الطفل الباراسيتامول بجرعة تناسب وزن الطفل ويعطى السيتامول كل أربعة أو كل ستة ساعات و يجب عدم إعطاء الطفل الأسبيرين 

متى يجب عليك إخبار الطبيب بما حدث بعد اللقاح؟ 


يجب على الأهل إخبار طبيب الأطفال في حال ملاحظتهم لأي من الأعراض التالية على الطفل بعد تلقيه للقاح الثلاثي و التي تعتبر تأثيرات جانبية قليلة الحدوث 
بكاء مستمر لا يهدأ لأكثر من 3 ساعات 

بكاء ذو لحن عال بشكل غير معتاد

ميل شديد للنوم مع صعوبة في إيقاظ الطفل 

إذا بدت على الطفل علامات الإعياء أو الشحوب بعد اللقاح

وصول درجة حرارة الطفل إلى 40 درجة مئوية أو أكثر

إذا أصيب الطفل بالاختلاج و عادة يكون سبب هذا الاختلاج هو ارتفاع الحرارة الشديد

%علما أن نسبة حدوث أي من هذه التأثيرات الجانبية هي اقل من 1

و في عام 1992 اكتشف نوع جديد من اللقاح الثلاثي يتضمن نوعا جديدا من لقاح السعال الديكي يسمى اللقاح اللاخلوي و يرمز اليه DTaP

و ميزة هذا اللقاح الجديد انه اقل إحداثا للتأثيرات الجابية المشاهدة مع اللقاح الثلاثي القديم علما ان كلا النوعين فعالين في الوقاية من الإمراض الثلاثة و لكن تنصح الأكاديمية الأمريكية لطب الأطفال حاليا بإعطاء اللقاح الجديد لكل الأطفال

متى نمتنع عن إعطاء اللقاح الثلاثي للطفل؟ 

:يجب تأجيل إعطاء اللقاح الثلاثي أو عدم إعطائه نهائيا في الحالات التالية 
حدوث انتكاس شديد للجرعة الأولى من اللقاح مثل التحسس الشديد للقاح أو حدوث التهاب في الدماغ عند الطفل

إذا كان الطفل قد أصيب سابقا بنوبة اختلاج أو بمرض عصبي مترق

و يجب على الأهل إخبار الطبيب بذلك قبل تلقي الطفل للقاح




لقاح شلل الأطفال Polio Vaccine 

شلل الأطفال هو مرض يصيب الجملة العصبية و ينجم عن الإصابة بفيروس شلل الأطفال و قد يؤدي المرض إلى شلل في إي من عضلات الجسم و الإعاقة الدائمة و أحيانا يكون المرض خفيفا و قد يكون شديدا و لحسن الحظ فقد اختفى المرض من الكثير من الدول المتقدمة بسبب حملات التلقيح الناجحة و هنالك خطة لدى منظمة الصحة العالمية لاستئصال المرض من كل أنحاء العالم في وقت قريب 

الجرعة و مكان التلقيح : ثلاث نقط في الفم 


و يعتبر إعطاء لقاح شلل الأطفال أفضل طريقة للوقاية من هذا المرض و يجب أن يتلقى الطفل 4 جرعات من هذا اللقاح قبل دخوله المدرسة

و هناك نوعان من لقاح شلل الأطفال : 

أو ما يسمى لقاح شلل الأطفال غير المفعل و هو يعطى بطريق الحقن العضلي في الذراع أو الفخذIPV

و يعرف النوع الثاني بلقاح شلل الأطفال الفموي و هو على شكل نقط تعطى عن طريق الفم و يعطى هذا اللقاح بعمر شهران و بعمر 4 أشهر و بعمر 6 أشهر و بعمر سنة ثم بعمر 18 شهر و الجرعة الأخيرة بعمر 5 سنوات و كلا النوعان يعطيان مناعة جيدة ضد المرض

و يؤمن لقاح الشلل الأطفال الفموي و هو النوع الأكثر استخداما وقاية ممتازة ضد المرض و يمنع انتشار الفيروس من طفل لآخر و يتألف اللقاح الفموي من فيروس ضعيف و يمكن في حالات نادرة جدا إن يسبب الإصابة بشلل الأطفال عند بعض الأطفال المصابين بنقص في المناعة وقد يصاب احد الأطفال بشلل الأطفال بعد تماسه مع طفل كان قد تلقى اللقاح إذا كان الطفل الأول لم يتلقى لقاحاته بشكل كامل ضد شلل الأطفال و يطرح فيروس شلل الأطفال عادة عن طريق البراز من الطفل المصاب

أما بالنسبة للقاح الشلل غير المفعل الذي يعطى عن طريق الحقن العضلي فهو يؤمن مناعة ممتازة ضد امرض أيضا ولا يسبب أي تأثيرات سوى الم خفيف مكان اللقاح و لا يسبب هذا النوع من اللقاح اي اصابة بالمرض و يبقى النوع الفموي هو النوع المفضل في حالات الجائحات و يجب ان يتلقى الطفل هذا النوع من اللقاح بدلا من النوع الفموي اذا كان الطفل على تماس مع طفل آخر مصاب بمرض مضعف للمناعة مثل الآيدز او السرطان كذلك ينصح بإعطاء اللقاح العضلي للأطفال الذين يخضعون للعلاج الشعاعي او الكيماوي او للعلاج بالكورتيزون لفترة طويلة و بعض الاطفال يعطون النوعان معا من اللقاح و لا يعطى اللقاح العضلي للاطفال الذين يتحسسون للستربتومايسين او النيومايسين بسبب دخول هذه الادوية في تركيب اللقاح

و تنصح الأكاديمية الأمريكية لطب الأطفال حاليا بإعطاء الجرعتان الأولى والثانية من النوع العضلي و الجرعات اللاحقة تعطى من النوع الفموي ....


يتبع .......

----------


## بيسان

لقاح الحصبة والحصبة الألمانية و النكاف MMR 

هذه الأحرف الثلاثة هي الأحرف الأولى من أسماء اللقاحات باللغة الانكليزية و يعطى هذا اللقاح بجرعة وحيدة بعمر السنة أو أكثر قليلا و تعطى جرعة ثانية داعمة قبل دخول المدرسة و مع أن هذه الأمراض ليست خطيرة بحد ذاتها 

الجرعة و مكان التلقيح : 

0,5 مل تحت الجلد في أعلى الذراع اليمين ولا يستخدم المسحة الطبية عن التطعيم الأنها تؤدي على موت المكروبات

أهم التأثيرات الجانبية لهذا اللقاح هي :

1- طفح جلدي خفيف 
2 - تضخم خفيف في العقد اللمفاوية للناحية الأبية و خلف العنق
3 - حرارة خفيفة 
4 - ميل للنوم 


و يمكن أن يصاب الطفل بنوبة تحسس شديدة عند تلقيه لهذا اللقاح إذا كان لديه حساسية تجاه بروتين البيض لذلك يجب على الأم باخبار طبيب الأطفال بتلك الحساسية تجاه البيض عند كل جلسة تلقيح بسبب دخول البيض في تركيب هذا اللقاح 

من الحالات الأخرى التي يجب أن لا يعطى فيها الطفل هذا اللقاح هي وجود نقص في مناعة الطفل أو إذا كان يتلقى أي دواء مضعف للمناعة 


لقاح المستديمة النزلية من النوع ب HIB

هذه الجرثومة هي من الجراثيم الخطيرة على الأطفال دون ال 5 سنوات من العمر و هي تسبب الكثير من الإمراض أهمها التهاب لسان المزمار و التهاب السحايا و يجب البدء بإعطاء هذا اللقاح من عمر الشهرين و هو يعطى الآن مع اللقاح الثلاثي 
الجرعة و مكان التلقيح : 0,5 مل في العضل الفخذ الأيسر
نواهي الاستعمال : الحساسية الشديدة للعقار ونقص المناعة

نصائح مهمة

قبل تلقيح الطفل لا بدّ من التقيّد بالنصائح التالية : 

1 ـ عدم تلقيح الطفل المصاب بالأنفلوانزا أو الكريب أو أي مرض آخر . يجب أن يكون جسم الطفل سليماً تماماً عندما يلقّح . 
2 ـ عدم تلقيح الطفل أثناء مرحلة التسنين أي مرحلة ظهور أسنانه . 
3 ـ عدم تلقيح الطفل المصاب بحرارة مرتفعة قبل معالجة الحرارة وشفائها . وذلك أيّاً يكن سبب هذه الحرارة . 
4 ـ عدم تلقيح طفل مصاب بمرض كلوي ( يعرف عادة بزيادة الزلال في البول ) لأن اللقاح يتسبّب بتفاقم الإصابة . 
5 ـ عدم تلقيح طفل مصاب بالأكزيما قبل معالجة هذا المرض .

بعد تلقيح الطفل قد يصاب بالأعراض الآتية : 

1 ـ إرتفاع في درجة الحرارة يدوم بضعة أيّام بحسب نوع اللقاح . وتعالج الحرارة بالتحاميل أوالنقاط التي يصفها الطبيب لمثل هذه الحالات . 
2 ـ تحجّر أو ورم مكان اللقاح وقد يدوم مدة طويلة لكنه لا يستدعي القلق . 
3 ـ الشعور بالتوعّك ووهن الجسم ويزول هذا الشعور بعد تناول أدوية خفيفة يصفها الطبيب

----------


## بيسان

كما أود ان أوضح بعض مخاطر عدم الالتزام بالتطعيم بشكل مفصل:


1- مرض السل : يؤثر هذا المرض على جميع اعضاء الجسم ، و بالذات على الرئتين التي ان قل عملهما (الوظيفة) فستؤثران على الجسم كاملاً بصورة تدريجية ، واذا لم يتم العلاج المناسب فقد يؤدي الى الوفاة. واحياناً قد يصاب المخ بهذا الميكروب مما قد يؤدي الى إخلال في وظائف الجهاز العصبي.

2- مرض التهاب الكبد الفيروسي نوع "ب": يؤدي هذا المرض الى تأثيرات كثيره وأهمها التأثير على وظائف الكبد المباشر ، فالغالبية العظمى من المرضى يتحسنون بعد الالتهاب الحاد لكن البعض قد يبقى عنده الالتهاب لسنوات وقد يؤدي بنسبة قليلة الى تليف الكبد ، او الى حدوث سرطان الكبد بنسبة قليلة جداً.

3- مرض الدفتيريا (الخنّاق): قد يؤثر على الجهاز العصبي بطريقة مباشرة بفعل الافرازات السامة من مكان وجودها وهو غالباً الحلق، او بطريقة غير مباشرة بفعل تأثيرها على وظائف الجهاز التنفسي.

4- السعال الديكي ( الشاهوق): يؤثر على الرئتين بفعل التهابات ثنائية ، وقد يؤدي في أحوال نادرة الى نزيف في المخ أو العين نتيجة لارتفاع ضغط الدم الأوردة في الرأس والرقبة أثناء تكرار واستمرار نوبات السعال.

5- الكزاز (التيتانيوس): يؤثر مباشرة على وظائف الجهاز العصبي الإرادي واللاإرادي.

6- الحصبة: كما هو معروف ان غالبية المرضى يتم شفائهم منه ، ولكن البعض قد يصاب بمضاعفات او التهابات رئوية او التهاب السحايا و خلايا المخ، وفي حالات نادرة جداً قد يؤدي بعد سنوات الى تدهور في وظائف الجهاز العصبي بما في ذلك حدوث نوبات الصرع، وقد يصبح المريض غير قادر على الحركة او أداء الأعمال اليومية الطبيعية في حياته، ويصبح معتمداً تماماً على من يقوم برعايته، ومعظم المرضى يّتوفون في خلال ثلاث سنوات من وقت إكتشاف المرض.

7- النكاف: قد يكون هناك مضاعفات مثل التهاب السحايا وخلايا المخ، ولكن في الغالب تزول بدون آثار، وقد يؤدي الى العقم عند الرجال اذا حدث التهاب في الخصيتين بعد البلوغ. وقد يؤدي ايضاً الى التهاب غدة البنكرياس.

8- الحصبة الالمانية: تكمن خطورته في اصابة المرأة الحامل، وقد لاتظهر أي اعراض ذات اهمية في الأم ولكن ينتقل الفيروس بواسطة الأم الى الجنين محدثاً تشوهات خلقية في المخ ، العينين، القلب، واجزاء اخرى من الجسم، ولهذا تنصح الأم الحامل بتجنب من أُصيب بهذا المرض الى ان يتم شفاؤه.

حمانا الله وإياكم وأطفالنا من كل مكروه.

يعطيك الف عافية 

تحياتي

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*سلمت يداك غاليتي*
*موضوع مهم ومفيد*
*يعطيكِ الله العافية*
*بانتظار جديدك يالغلا..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

تسلمي حبيبتي بيسونه 

معلومات قيمه 

 ذكرتيني آ ه آه بالتطعيم وايام التطعيم وأمراض التطعيم 

خاصة تطعيم الشهرين 

وتطعيم السنة والنصف  مسكين عبادي قام ما يعرف يمشي يومين من الآلام 

ذكرتيني ....

يعطيك الف عافيه

على المجهود 

تسلمين يارب

----------


## فرح

سلمت اناملك حبيبتي بيسان 
ع هيك موضوع مهم 
يعطيك ربي العافيه 
          موفقه

----------


## إيلاف

*بيسوونة ..*
*الف شكر غناتي على الموضوع المفيد والمعلومات ..*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عافية ..*
*الله لا يحرمنا من اختياراتكِ ..*
*إيلافـ ..*

----------


## بيسان

بنووته .. مشكوووور على توواجد الحلو

امل الظهوور.. يااقلبي مسكين عبوود الله يعينهم ويعينش على صريخه 

حتى اني مره اختي ضربوها مكاان خطا وتكون ليها كيس دهني

فرح .. تسليم خيتوو على التوواجد لكِ جزيل الشكر

ايلاف.. تشكري خيه على وجودك العطر ..

لكم مني اجمل تحيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## نور الشمس

التطعيمات و تأثيراتها
==============
DPT الثلاثي البكتيري: يحمي من ثلاث أمراض هي الدفتيريا أو الخانوق, و السعال الديكي, و الكزاز و جميعها أمراض خطيرة قد تؤدي إلى الوفاة. هذا التطعيم يُعطى منه ثلاث جرعات في السنة الأولى و جرعة داعمة في السنة الثانية و جرعة داعمة بين السنة الرابعة و السادسة.
قد يسبب التطعيم بحدوث إرتفاع عارض في درجة الحرارة مع آلام موضعية مكان الحقن.

BCG السل [الدرن]: يحمي هذا التطعيم من مرض السل و هو مرض مزمن و خطير و يمكن أن يكون مميتاً عند الأطفال خاصةً. يُعطى هذا التطعيم بعد الولادة في الحضانة في منطقة الذراع اليسرى و قد يتسبب في حدوث إحمرار و تقرح عابر بعد ثلاث أسابيع من التطعيم. لا يوجد جرعات داعمة لهذا التطعيم.

Hepatitis B إلتهاب الكبد المصلي ب : يحمي هذا التطعيم من فيروس إلتهاب الكبد و الذي قد يسبب قصوراً في الكبد أو سرطان الكبد. يعطى التطعيم على ثلاث جرعات أولها بعد الولادة و قد يسبب إحمراراً موضعياً مكان الحقن.

OPV شلل الأطفال: يحمي هذا التطعيم من مرض شلل الأطفال و هو مرض وبائي يتسبب في حدوث شلل غير متناظر وإعاقة دائمة مدى الحياة. يُعطى هذا التطعيم عن طريق الفم ثلاث جرعات في السنة الأولى,جرعة داعمة في السنة الثانية, و جرعة داعمة أخرى بين السنة الرابعة و السادسة. قد تقوم وزارة الصحة بإجراء حملات تطعيم إضافية و يُنصح أن يأخذها جميع الأطفال دون سن الخامسة بغض النظر عن تطعيماتهم السابقة. 

HIB الإنفلونزا الجرثومية: يحمي هذا التطعيم من جرثوم الإنفلونزا والذي يسبب إلتهابات عديدة كإلتهاب السحايا و إلتهاب الحنجرة و إلتهاب الدم و المفاصل. هذا التطعيم يُعطى منه ثلاث جرعات في السنة الأولى مع جرعة داعمة في السنة الثانية. قد يسبب التطعيم ترفع حروري عارض و آلام مكان الحقن.

MMR الثلاثي الفيروسي: يحمي هذا التطعيم من ثلاث أمراض خطيرة هي الحصبة و الحصبة الألمانية و النكاف. تسبب الحصبة في حدوث ترفع حراري شديد مع اندفاعات جلدية و قد تؤدي إلى إلتهاب رئوي شديد أو إلتهاب أذن وسطى. تسبب الحصبة الألمانية في حدوث ترفع حراري مع اندفاعات جلدية و لكن تأثيرها الضار الرئيسي هو إحداث تشوهات للأجنة أو إسقاط للحمل إذا أصاب الأم الحامل غير الممنعة. أما النكاف فيسبب ترفع حراري مع إحتقان في الغدد اللعابية و خاصةً الغدد النكافية و قد يسبب التهاباً في الخصى أو البنكرياس مع عواقب شديدة كالعقم و داء السكري الشبابي.
يُعطى هذا التطعيم بين سن الثانية عشر و الخمسة عشر شهراً وتُعطى الجرعة الداعمة في المملكة بعد دخول الطفل المدرسة من قبل الصحة المدرسية.
قد يسبب التطعيم في إحداث ترفع حروري بعد التطعيم مباشرةً و بعد اسبوع من التطعيم, و قد يسبب في إحداث اندفاعات جلدية عابرة أيضاً بعد أسبوع أو عشرة أيام.

Chicken Pox الجدري المائي: يحمي هذا التطعيم من مرض الجدري المائي و الذي يتظاهر بترفع حراري مع اندفاعات جلدية مخرشة قد تترك ندبات دائمة على الجلد. قد يسبب هذا المرض في إحداث التهاب رئوي شديد ولا سيما عند البالغين غير الممنعين.
يُعطى هذا التطعيم بعد عمر السنة حقنة واحدة للأطفال دون سن 13 سنة و يُعطي مناعة دائمة مدى الحياة في 90% من الأحيان مع وقاية ضد الشكل الشديد من المرض في 100% من الحالات.
قد يسبب التطعيم في إحداث ترفع حراري عارض مع بعض الاندفاعات الجلدية العابرة.

Hepatitis A التهاب الكبد الوبائي أ: يحمي هذا التطعيم من التهاب الكبد الوبائي الذي ينتقل عن طريف الأكل الملوث بالفيروس المسبب و يتظاهر بتعب عام مع ارتفاع في الحرارة يتبعه يرقان و اقياءات و ضعف في الشهية. تستمر الأعراض حوالي اسبوع ثم يتحسن المريض تدريجياً. قد يتطور المرض إلى قصور كبدي ولا سيما عند البالغين.
يُعطى هذا التطعيم بعد عمر الستة أشهر جرعة واحدة و يعطي وقاية جيدة ضد المرض مدى الحياة.

Meningitis A&C الحمى الشوكية أ+س: يُسبب الجرثوم المسؤول عن المرض وباء الحمى الشوكية الخطير و الذي قد يتسبب في الوفاة أو الإعاقة الدائمة.
يُعطي هذا التطعيم مناعة جزئية ضد المرض تدوم حوالي ثلاث سنوات لذلك ينبغي تكرار التطعيم كل ثلاث سنوات.

منقول للفائدة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر أختي الكريمة الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف على المعلومات ..

بارك الله فيك خيتو ..

بنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## أمل الظهور

*تشكري خيتووو على الموضوع المفيد* 

*سلمت الايادي ..*

*لاتحرمينا جديدك* 

*عذرا تم دمج الموضوعين* 

*يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## همسات وله

مشكوره خيتي بيسان عالعلومات المفيده 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
وعساك عالقوة دوم 
تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------

